
Chinese Agents Helped Spread Messages That Sowed Virus Panic in U.S. - kerng
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/22/us/politics/coronavirus-china-disinformation.html
======
haltingproblem
This article is largely devoid of details that can pin down Chinese state
involvement. Long on innuendo but short on actual specifics. It would be quite
shocking if the Chinese state apparatus is involved. However as their recent
diplomatic offensive shows the CCP's capacity for overreach is unparalleled.
At the same time, I am surprised the NY Times would publish such a low-quality
piece.

~~~
ta1771
Op. Mockingbird sings, even today.

------
myopenid
Western propaganda. Pass.

